# Elemente zu JList dynamisch hinzufügen



## TimSkyp (27. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich hab eine JList zu der ich dynamisch Elemente (String) hinzufügen will per Button.
Es soll durch ein Textfeld vom Benutzer ein Name eingegeben werden können und mit einem Klick auf einen Button soll der Name einer JList hinzugefügt werden und angezeiget werden. Es soll nach der Reihe möglich sein beliebig viele Namen zu JList hinzuzufügen.

Ich hab schon eines probiert aber nichts funktioniert. ???:L

Brauche dringend Hilfe. 

danke
lg.


----------



## Simon_Flagg (27. Mrz 2011)

ich fürchte, dass geht auf die geschwinde nur über eine arraylist, zu der man das neue addet und dann mit setListData

lg


----------



## Michael... (27. Mrz 2011)

Verwende ein DefaultListModel um die Einträge der Liste zu erweitern. Das Model bietet eine Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
addElement(Object o)
```
 mit der man das Model und somit die JList dynamisch erweitern kann.


----------



## TimSkyp (27. Mrz 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps 
Jetzt bekomm ich alle Elemente in meiner JList angezeigt.

Habt ihr vieleicht auch eine Idee wie ich das Aussehen, wie es angezeigt wird verändern kann?
Im Moment sieht es nämlich so aus [Name1, Name2, Name3]
und bei jedem neuen Namen schreibt er mir die gleiche Liste noch mal hin nur mit zusätzlich dem neuen Element
Also so:
[Name1]
[Name1, Name2]
[Name1, Name2, Name3]
.
.
.

Ich häts gern dass ich immer nur das neue Element in der nächsten Zeile angezeigt bekomme.


----------



## daubor (29. Mrz 2011)

Sieht so aus, als ob Du immer die ganze ArrayList übergibst.
Probier mal die einzelnen Namen zu übergeben.

Das ListModel musst Du dir wie ein Feld von Objekten vorstellen. Von jedem Objekt wird die .toString() gerufen und in der JList angezeigt. Wenn du immer die ArrayList übergibst..zeigt dir das logischerweise immer ArrayList.toString() an.


----------

